# Apple TV (ATV) + iMac + PS2 + Ecran PC



## Pascal Reift (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Le lecteur DVD de mon fils trisomique de 26 ans vient de s'envoyer en l'air. Aussi je pense à lui acheter une Apple TV pour pouvoir accéder à la Base iTunes de mon Mac pour qu'il puisse choisir ses films en fonctions des Cover ; seul moyen de repère qu'il ait.

PBs :
- Son combo TV-Magnétoscope ne comprendra rien aux signaux de l'ATV.
- J'ai un écran PC (sans HP) avec Ports DVI et VGA.
- Un PS2 Sony à connecter.
- Une chaîne Hifi avec Entrées RCA (blanc/rouge) et Optique (ATV oblige).

Je pense connecter l'ensemble comme suit :

1 - {>Chaîne Hifi<Port optique} <-- {Port optique<ATV>Port HDMI} --> {HDMI<Convertisseur>DVI} --> {Port DVI>Écran PC<}.

2 - {>Chaîne Hifi<Port RCA  (Connecteurs blanc/rouge)} <-- {Port RCA  (Connecteurs blanc/rouge)<PS2>Port RCA  (Connecteur jaune)} --> {RCA<Convertisseur>VGA} --> {Port VGA>Écran PC<}.


Cela vous semble-t-il correct et adapté ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------

